

Show HN: Find data correlations with presidential candidates - vail130

http://dressler-llc.com/electioneffect<p>This is a project we just finished. It scrapes data from multiple sources and visualizes it using Raphael.js. Enjoy.
======
Wilduck
If you're willing to do some work with survey weighting, there is an awesome
amount of well organized data about US presidential elections that is freely
available in the American National Election Survey (ANES)[1]. I would love to
see some pretty charts made from that data.

It's obvious that this website was meant to be tongue in cheek, and it's
actually pretty cute (I like the daily horoscopes, they set a fun tone for the
page). Still, I think there's a lot of value to society that could be created
by making pretty graphs with good data.

[1]
[http://www.electionstudies.org/studypages/download/datacente...](http://www.electionstudies.org/studypages/download/datacenter_all.htm)

